# Danfoss FU über Profibus an 315



## Johannes F (28 Dezember 2010)

habe ein problem mit zwei danfoss fu dem fc102. habe eben mitbekommen  das ich sie über meine s7-315 über profibus steuern soll.
die aufgabe ist eigentlich ganz einfach. im handbetrieb kl.29  festdrehzahl und im automatik einen variablen sollwert. ich bekomme  einfach nicht den burschen zum laufen. 
soviel ich gesehen habe ist beim zustand und beim statuswort hi und low  byte gedreht ist das richtig?
kann mir jemand helfen? hat jemand evtl.ein brauchbares musterprojekt,  ich meine nicht das originale von danfoss.

20A1 Zustand        PEW   288
20A1 HIW             PEW   290
20A1 Motorstrom    PEW   292
20A1 Drehzahl        PEW   294
20A1 Warnung        PEW   296
20A1 Alarm            PEW   298
20A1 Unbenutzt 9    PEW   300
20A1 Unbenutzt 10    PEW   302
20A1 Unbenutzt 11    PEW   304
20A1 Unbenutzt 12    PEW   306

20A1 Steuerwort     PAW   288
20A1 Solleistung      PAW   290
20A1 Unbenutzt 1    PAW   292
20A1 Unbenutzt 2    PAW   294
20A1 Unbenutzt 3    PAW   296
20A1 Unbenutzt 4    PAW   298
20A1 Unbenutzt 5    PAW   300
20A1 Unbenutzt 6    PAW   302
20A1 Unbenutzt 7    PAW   304
20A1 Unbenutzt 8    PAW   306

Zustandswort    
20A1 Zu_Drehz ist=soll      M     200.0
20A1 Zu_Bussteurung        M     200.1
20A1 Zu_Innerhalb Frequ    M     200.2
20A1 Zu_Betrieb               M     200.3
20A1 Zu_FU OK=0 Stopp=1    M     200.4
20A1 Zu_SPG OK=0 n.IO=1    M     200.5
20A1 Zu_Mom OK=0 n.Io=1    M     200.6
20A1 Zu_TimerOK=0 n.Io=1   M     200.7
20A1 Zu_Regler bereit         M     201.0
20A1 Zu_Fu bereit            M     201.1
20A1 Zu_Motorfeilauf akt   M     201.2
20A1 Zu_Abschaltung        M     201.3
20A1 Zu_Fehler               M     201.4
20A1 Zu_Reserve             M     201.5
20A1 Zu_Abschaltblock    M     201.6
20A1 Zu_Warnung          M     201.7

Steuerwort    
20A1 St_Festdrehzahl-JOG      M     204.0
20A1 St_Ramp1=0 Ramp2=1    M     204.1
20A1 St_Daten Güldig          M     204.2
20A1 St_Relais1 ein            M     204.3
20A1 St_Relais2 ein          M     204.4
20A1 St_Parameter_lsb    M     204.5
20A1 St_Parameter_msb    M     204.6
20A1 St_Reserve              M     204.7
20A1 St_Festsollwert_lsb   M     205.0
20A1 St_Festsollwert_msb   M     205.1
20A1 St_Bremse=0-Rampe=1 M     205.2
20A1 St_Motorfreilauf             M     205.3
20A1 St_Schnellstopp            M     205.4
20A1 St_Frequenz spei          M     205.5
20A1 St_Stopp=0-Start=1    M     205.6
20A1 St_Reset                   M     205.7


----------



## borromeus (28 Dezember 2010)

Da wirds einen Parameter geben der sagt was gültig ist:
Hardwaresignal und / oder Bussignal....
tippe ich mal....


----------



## Johannes F (28 Dezember 2010)

ich habe das signal über den bus auf "1", muss ich das steuerwort nach jeder änderung komplett auf null setzen ehe der umrichter neue daten bekommt?


----------



## PID (28 Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne das Teil nicht , aber geht meines erachtesn übder das PPO Profil.

Dann müßte eventuell 
	
	



```
20A1 St_Motorfreilauf             M     205.3= 1
20A1 St_Schnellstopp            M     205.4 = 1
20A1 St_Frequenz spei          M     205.5
20A1 St_Stopp=0-Start=1    M     205.6 =1
20A1 St_Reset                   M     205.
```
Die Schnellstopm und Motorfreilauf müßen auf1 sein

Probier mal W#16#447F auf das Steuerwort für ein und W#16#447E für aus


----------



## Johannes F (28 Dezember 2010)

meinst du W#16#447F und dann  W#16#447E oder
 W#16#447F und W#16#0000 und dann W#16#447E ?

wie schauts mit dem sollwert aus auch hi und low gedreht?
die rückmeldung von drehtzahl, frequenz, strom ... ist nicht gedreht. nur komisch ist das die frequenz nicht 50 sondern 500 oder 5000 ist, muss ich nochmal prüfen.


----------



## Move (28 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

und auch wichtig, das Bit 10 im Steuerwort muss immer "1" sein sonst werden die Befehle über Profibus als nicht gültig gewertet.

Gruß
Move


----------



## Johannes F (28 Dezember 2010)

das hi und low in status und steuerwort gedreht sind ist richtig oder?


----------



## dalbi (28 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ja, da die Byte-Reihenfolge unter Step7 Big Endian ist, das höherwertige Byte kommt zuerst.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Johannes F (4 Januar 2011)

habe ihn zumindest schon mal über bus zum laufen bekommen  aber leider funktioniert das mit der festdrehzahl im handbetrieb nicht. der umrichter bekommt jeweil im automatik und im handbetrieb (notbetrieb ohne sps) das netztschütz und die klemmen 18 und 27 gleichzeitig geschaltet. die klemme 33 ist der temistor. zusätzlich im handbetrieb bekommt der umrichter noch klemme 29. mit klemme 29 soll er die festdrehzahl jog von 100% fahren.
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen bekomme es einfach nicht hin. habe mal einen abzug vom umrichter dabei gepackt.


----------



## Johannes F (4 Januar 2011)

bin der sache auf die schliche gekommen. also wenn ich versuche den umrichter über profibus auszuschalten bekomme ich am display die meldung "Auto Fern Motorfreilauf". das bedeutet wenn diese meldung ansteht bekomme ich ihn nicht wieder über die klemme 29 "jog" zum laufen. ich muss ihm erst schöne daten senden über den bus damit er keine freilauf aktivierung mehr hat. habe so zimlich alle kombinationen ausprobiert welche ihn zum abschalten bewegen doch bei jeder kombination die ihn ausschaltet kommt die meldung "Auto Fern Motorfreilauf".  hat jemand noch eine brauchbare kombination für mich zum ausschalten, die nicht diese meldung zur folge hat?

eine andere möglichkeit ist noch den sollwert auf 0% setzen, aber der motor bleibt doch bestromt wenn er als sollwert 0% erhält oder?


----------



## Jan (4 Januar 2011)

*Softwareversion aktualisieren?!*

Hallo Johannes,

ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem (FU zeigte Auto Fern Betrieb an, hat einen Strom gezogen, aber nicht gedreht).
Nach vielen vielen Stunden suchen, wurde der Danfossservice dazugeholt. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Softwareversion alt war und meine Parametrierung nicht funktioniert hat.
Nach einem Softwareupdate (Update auf der Steuerkarte nur vom Danfossservice machbar, weil eine spezielle Software benötigt wird) hat der FU mit meinen Parametern einwandfrei funktioniert.
Ich habe gesehen, dass auf deinem FU Parameter 1543 Softwareversion 02.83 drauf ist.
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber meine, dass momentan die Version 3.5 aktuell ist.
Ich habe meinen FU mit vier Parametersätzen komplett über Bus, teilweise über Bus und ohne Bus angesteuert.
Ich schaue mal trotzdem, ob ich evt. einen Fehler in deiner Parametrierung finde, wenn denn überhaupt ein Fehler drin ist.
Hast du denn diese Parametrierung schon auf einem anderen FC102 erfolgreich in Betrieb?
Bei mir war es der Fall, dass ich meine Parametrierung auf vielen FC102 am laufen hatte und sie nur bei zwei FUs (alte Geräte, alte Softwareversion 02.??) nicht lief.

Bin gespannt, wo das Problem tatsächlich liegt.

PS: Ich hatte schon einige Probleme mit Danfoss FUs, die sich durch ein 2 Minuten Telefonat mit Danfoss schnell lösen ließen (der Service ist super).
Allerdings mit dem Softwareversion-Problem, konnte Danfoss mir am Telefon irgendwann auch nicht weiterhelfen (deshalb der Service vor Ort).
Da war Danfoss am Telefon ganzschön generft, weil ich den guten Mann etwa 8 mal angerufen habe und ihm einige Stunden seiner Zeit geraubt habe (verständlich), aber was soll man machen, wenn man sonst alles geprüft hat.


----------



## Jan (4 Januar 2011)

*Parameter 850*

Im Parameter 850 ist Bus oder Klemme eingetragen.
Hier gibt es den Verweis auf Parameter 801 wobei bei "Klemme und Steuerw." wiederum auf Parameter 805 verwiesen wird und hier wiederum auf Parameter 804 verwiesen wird, allerdings ist hier kein Parametersatz ausgewählt.
Hier würde ich mal sagen, dass das nicht zueinander passt.

Durch deine Parametrierung wird evt. der Befehl "Motorfreilauf über den Bus" vorrangig behandelt, daher braucht er wohl "schöne Daten" über den Bus zum laufen.

Evt. hilft es, wenn Parameter 856 auf Klemme eingestellt wird.
Wir arbeiten im Prinzip immer mit mehreren Parametersätzen.
Evt. wäre zu überlegen, ob es hier sinnvoll und machbar ist, mit zwei Parametersätzen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Jan (6 Januar 2011)

*Wie schauts aus?*

Eine kurze Rückmeldung wie der Stand ist, ob dir ein Tip geholfen hat, oder ob sich das Thema erledigt hat, wäre echt super.


----------



## bike (6 Januar 2011)

Ob das nur an den Parametern liegt?

Also ich hatte heute auch diese Meldung.
Da hat mir ein Brücke zwischen 24 Volt intern, Klemme 12 und Klemme 27 und 37 gefehlt.

bike


----------



## Johannes F (7 Januar 2011)

ja hat sich erledigt, läuft der bursche. mit den parameter umschalten ist die einfachste art. einfach eine kopie von den parameter 1 nach 2 und umschalten. 
finde es aber nicht schön von danfoss gelöst das man den fu nicht ein code senden kann für ein und einen für aus. so das man den fu trotzdem noch über klemme im jog betreiben kann.

na egal, der kleinen 55kw motoren laufen


----------

